# Taurus First 24 Kit



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Taurus International Manufacturing Inc

Taurus 2617029F24 617 2" FIRST 24 KIT $763.00 SHIPS FREE



> The First 24 kit includes the following:
> Item
> 
> Description
> ...


Interesting concept, it surprises me we don't see more premade kits like this from the major manufacturers. I have no need for it and at a 700-900 dollar price point I believe its a bit over priced for a 2 inch Taurus .357 magnum but for somebody that's brand new to prepping this might not be a bad product to get started. I believe the first version of the kit had a Judge too instead of the .357. I like the .357 version more.

Link to the Judge version

http://www.taurususa.com/whats-new-first-24-kit-4510SSF24.cfm


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

WOW ,, that's pricey .


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Fifteen Hundred bucks? I must protest, I can get a Judge for $450, and that other stuff is optional. 
This smacks of a marketing ploy by Taurus. (Fuss, fume!!--moral outrage issuing out through nostrils.:smug
PS: that was not a criticism of you, it was a critique of Taurus. Anyone can put that kit together, and cheaper than they did it.

View attachment 15773

Taurus Judge Public Defender : Revolvers at GunBroker.com


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Survival kit in a can. Not a new concept but it's a start.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

People out there will buy it. Won't be the smartest of folks, but they're out there. The concept is a good one, just too much dang dinero.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

MSRP is 1500 but its going for 750 at buds gun shop and around that price point on gunbroker. That price point is still high but when I looked at the individual values of what was in the kit its not out of the question, at 1500 it is. I don't think this is a kit for people who already are prepping but rather for that guy/gal that's starting out and or plans putting the kit next to the medical kit they but and their few cases of bottled water.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

smith and Wesson had one for 2012, Mossberg still has the jic cans.
those were reasonable cost wise this sounds freaking expensive sorry but most of the stuff you could throw together for less than half that.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Hugely overpriced, but I like the concept.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

They should include a bottle of dehydrated water. During SHTF you get thirsty. :glee:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I learned day one do your own bags and first aid kits. More practical application and cheaper.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> smith and Wesson had one for 2012, Mossberg still has the jic cans.
> those were reasonable cost wise this sounds freaking expensive sorry but most of the stuff you could throw together for less than half that.


Learn something everyday right? I really dig that mossberg kit, nothing quiet like a 12 gauge for when things go bad and its cheaper than the taurus//smith. The Smith one I had a bit harder time finding but I did locate a SDV40 version, it kind of looks like the Taurus Kit but I'd rather have the smith pistol.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I see the word Taurus and the $763. The first thing that comes to mind is misprint. Of course it is a kit but not sure of the real value of it.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

A far cry from the actual needs of a survival kit.
Most people get hooked on guns, and yes I have mine, 
but many people will have guns and die of starvation, dehydration, or the elements first.

So in my mind this is the most expensive bad kit to have that is out there.


----------

